# WKORV OV vs. WKORVN IV



## luv_maui (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm trying to understand the differences between the two:

Resale Price:   WKORVN IV slightly higher ?
Square footage:  WKORV OV slightly bigger
View: OV can be good to bad vs. IV essentially pool view/borderline glimps OV
Maintenance Dues:  WKORVN IV - higher than WKORV
Layout:  better at WKORVN
Room Amenities: slightly nicer at WKORVN
Pool: better at WKORN, however, probably accessible while at WKORV

Assuming I've assessed this correctly, questions:

1) how much bigger is square footage at WKORV OV vs WKORVN IV?
2) Does WKORVN IV really have maybe no bad view vs. WKORV OV get the range from good to bad OV?
3) What is the difference in MFs between WKORV vs WKORVN?  Will they eventually raise WKORV to WKORVN MF level because of the common pool usage?
4) is access to WKORVN pool guaranteed if staying at WKORV?

As we consider a resale I'm trying to understand the differences and whether it's preferable to buy one or the other


----------



## grgs (Jul 20, 2006)

luv_maui said:
			
		

> Assuming I've assessed this correctly, questions:
> 
> 1) how much bigger is square footage at WKORV OV vs WKORVN IV?



WKORV is 1400; WKORV-N is 1246 (according to www.starwoodvo.com).



			
				luv_maui said:
			
		

> 2) Does WKORVN IV really have maybe no bad view vs. WKORV OV get the range from good to bad OV?



That's my understanding.



			
				luv_maui said:
			
		

> 3) What is the difference in MFs between WKORV vs WKORVN?  Will they eventually raise WKORV to WKORVN MF level because of the common pool usage?



WKORV: $1424.14 for 2006; not sure about WKORV-N

As far as WKORV going up to WKORV-N's level, that's unknown.



			
				luv_maui said:
			
		

> 4) is access to WKORVN pool guaranteed if staying at WKORV?



I don't see how it could be for exisiting WKORV owners, since that wouldn't have been in their contract.  However, since I expect that each resort will have amenities that the other doesn't, they'd want to share.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 21, 2006)

luv_maui said:
			
		

> 4) is access to WKORVN pool guaranteed if staying at WKORV?



My dh did the presentation and was told the following:

There will be no lazy river at WKORV-N (originally I had thought there was going to be one but I might be thinking of different resort--- these presentations start to blend together)

Also, there will be a pirate ship but no slide.  There will only be a slide on the WKORV side.   Basically the ship is just for climbing on.   I don't know what I was expecting but I was expecting more.

There will be an adult only pool on the WKORV-N side.

So after I heard the first two things I really don't think the pool will be that great of a deal on the other side.

Maybe someone who is going soon can reconfirm these things.


----------



## mepiccolo (Jul 21, 2006)

We bought resale at WKORV last year (2005) and it is written in deed that we will be able to use the pool at WKORV north.  I also thought the kid pool would have a pirate ship with a slide--it seems illogical that it would only be to climb in to with no slide given the slipperiness of little wet feet?

I was there in June and it does appear that the ocean view units will be much better at WKORV north but the ocean front units are superior at WKORV than at WKORV north, which are more set back and turned to the side instead of a true ocean front like WKORV has.  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Pedro (Jul 21, 2006)

ciscogizmo1 said:
			
		

> There will be no lazy river at WKORV-N (originally I had thought there was going to be one but I might be thinking of different resort--- these presentations start to blend together)


Your memory is correct.  There was indeed talk about a lazy river at the WKORV-N.  We were told that last year, and a display showed a painting of the lazy river.  However, this year we were told that it was no longer in the plan.  I was actually looking forwawrd to it!


----------



## dss (Jul 21, 2006)

Not sure what to make of this or how much stock to put in it, but a good friend who has stayed a WKORV three times told me that on a recent visit, she toured a demo unit at WKORVN and thought the fixtures in the room appeared cheaper than at WKORV. For example, no granite counterop in the kitchen, etc... Each facility will have it's pros and cons but I personally think buying resale at WKORV is the best value right now between these two facilities.


----------



## Steve Hank (Jul 21, 2006)

DSS,

I believe that you have been misinformed.  The demo units are not completed yet.  I am currently here at WKORV and we did our tour this morning.  The only thing that they have is a virtual tour.  The models will not be open until Feb 2007.  The resort is opening in July of 2007.  The kitchens will have Granite counters.  The fixtures will have Starwood quality.  For example, they are putting in 42" plasma tv's in the new units.  That is a significant upgrade and a much better use of space.

The new resort will be laid out much better.  They bought WKORV after the permiting was done by AMFAC.  They were not allowed to modify the site plan.  The new units are purpose built timeshares which WKORV was not.  The amount of usable space acutally increases in the new configuration even though the units are smaller in size.  There is over 72 sq feet of wasted space in the foyers in WKORV (I actually measured it since I was curious).  That will not happen in the new resort. 

I too am disappointed by the change to the pool from a Lazy river, but oh well.  They did do other items such as put the restaraunt next to the beach rather than against the lobby, put in a kids play pool and an adult quiet pool, and adding a full service Spa.

I would take a look at the different features and determine what works better for you.  If you are looking for a view, the angles of the new resort are better (there are no parking lot views like at WKORV), but we also do love the four weeks we own at WKORV.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## chrisfromOC (Jul 22, 2006)

luv_maui said:
			
		

> I'm trying to understand the differences between the two:
> 
> Resale Price:   WKORVN IV slightly higher ?
> Square footage:  WKORV OV slightly bigger
> ...



Owners at WKORV are guaranteed access to ameneties (including the pool) at WKORV N, as these rights are included in the deed and CC&Rs.  Last time we were at WKORV, we did the tour of the N property and I thought that they did a good job with the "island" view units, which should more aptly be called "pool" view units.  However, I would consider an ocean view at WKORV as giving one a much better chance of getting a nice view than an island view at WKORV N.  I would rank the units as follows, from worst to best, as far as view is concerned:  WKORV island, WKORV N island, WKORV ocean view, WKORV N ocean view and then ocean front, with the best being WKORV ocean front.  I think that most ocean view owners at WKORV end up with a fairly good ocean view --- when we checked in the unit they had assigned was not great (but not terrible either), but I asked for something higher up and closer to the beach and they accomodated this request on the spot.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 22, 2006)

the foyer is at most 7x7ft....~50sqft (standard entrance doors are 3ft - with the foyer being about 2x that with an additional ft or so of space.

8x9ft = 72sqft???  did you measure correctly?

if I recall my measurements correctly - the OF Deluxe at WKORV is 1750sqft - a ~50sqft foyer - with the studio-side  at ~600sqft (~500sqft+100sqft lanai) and the 1bd side at ~1100sqft (~950sqft+150sqft lanai) with wasted space on the 1Bd room side in the L-shaped hallway after coming in the door to the 1Bd side. (can't recall the sqft here).  This hallway does create separation from the walls of the studio - and gives no sight-line into the unit from the hallway. (allowing us to run around naked....lol)

The IV/OV premium layout is ~1400sqft - with the same size foyer with about the same amount of wasted entrance space.

WKORV-N (~1250 sqft) has a common door (not something we wanted - we like the separation aspect from the LO - but more useful if you have someone that you want to share a common door) with separate entrances that does increase the amount of usable space (yet gives sight-line into the unit from the hallway) - but they are some what smaller than the comparable WKORV unit. (~100sqft smaller - 10x10ft - the size of a small room)

Yet, angled toward the ocean - unlike OV units at WKORV which are perpendicular to the ocean - which allows better views to more units at WKORV-N.

WKORV-N does not offer a comparable Deluxe-size unit - and the MFs are the same as the Deluxe at WKORV- and the MFs are lower for the premium units at WKORV.

We bought resale WKORV OF Deluxe - but you pay an ~$15-20K premium over resale WKORV OV Premium - and about the same as WKORV-N IV units and $15K less that WKORV-N OF units (Developer prices)

whew...


----------



## Steve Hank (Jul 22, 2006)

I am actually in an 2BD Oceanview right now...  They have 16" tiles in the foyer and there are 6 of them vertically and 6.5 of them horizontally.  If you do do the math (16*6/12=8 and 16*6.5*/12=8.666).  This equals 69.3 square feet.

We own two ocean view weeks and two deluxe unit weeks.  I can tell you from staying in both that the foyers are smaller, by a bit, in the Deluxe units for some reason.  This may be due to their locations at the end rather than the sides of the buildings.

There is no question the deluxe units are bigger than the units at WKORVN.  This is proven in the prices that Starwood is quoting on the Oceanfront Deluxe Units at WKORV that they get back when they do upgrades for current users.  We were offered the units at $89.900 for a week vs 68,900 for Oceanfront at WKORVN.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 23, 2006)

Then they are ~9x8ft - that is pretty large for an entrance - I put the deluxe at ~7x7ft - I never looked at the premium - thanks

SVO is selling WKORV OF at $90K? - resale is $50-55K - looking at it that way - we got a bargin - lol

they offered us $74.9K for OF WKORV-N last December and said they were going up (right...) - but heard they dropped to ~$69

of course - WKORV OV are running in the low 30s resale.

glad we bought resale - what a rip


----------



## grgs (Jul 24, 2006)

mepiccolo said:
			
		

> We bought resale at WKORV last year (2005) and it is written in deed that we will be able to use the pool at WKORV north.



Glad to hear that it's written in the deed--that should make it a non-issue then.

Glorian


----------

